# Pic of the week



## bigwideland (Aug 31, 2007)

I know you FFA's like some eye candy so this is pic of the week from me, I have on a old pair of track suit short that could wear about 5 years ago, now well no way! 

View attachment image0001.jpg


----------



## Britannia (Aug 31, 2007)

*tries to not drool*


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 1, 2007)

Mrs. Robinson are you trying to seduce me?


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Sep 1, 2007)

Breathtaking sight!


----------



## squurp (Sep 1, 2007)

i am greeeeeeen.


----------



## bigwideland (Sep 2, 2007)

Glad for the mixed responce, not all from the normal suspects this time, hope all you got something from my pic.

I know I look at pic's and sometimes come across a very larger person and I think holy cow thats huge, I know I am not at that size yet, but I am working on it as hard as I can.

BWL


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah, my jaw definitely dropped. 
Very sexy.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 3, 2007)

oh BWL...I am sooooo glad you're around here again.

I missed this when you posted it...but am so glad I saw it today.
So very yummy.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello there bigwideland, my my my...you are so beautiful! What a fatastic body you have :wubu: 

Bella xXx


----------



## cammy (Sep 3, 2007)

Yummm. Always enjoy your photos!


----------



## SnapDragon (Sep 3, 2007)

You're looking sexy, as ever!

8-D...

-SnapDragon.


----------



## bigwideland (Sep 4, 2007)

I must admit I am glad to back to share my love of all thing fat with all the fantastics FFA's on this site, I will be posting more in due course, my weight is now up to 435 lbs and I am predicting more growth in spring, so will have more belly that ever to some off, crossing fingers.  Very soon best of wishes to all BWL.


----------



## bigwideland (Sep 7, 2007)

It a warm spring day and I love to eat donuts out on my back deck area, :eat2: 

View attachment image0001.jpg


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 7, 2007)

bigwideland said:


> It a warm spring day and I love to eat donuts out on my back deck area, :eat2:



I think you just made the hearts of the FFA's out there skip a beat, BWL! LOL  

(P.S.: Hope you liked the new cartoon I did of you on the 'Honest As' thread. Like I said, you make a great subject for cartoons!  )

Cheers!

RV :eat1:


----------



## bigwideland (Sep 7, 2007)

I did enjoy it, in fact last easter when camping my nephew and niece both sneeked into my tent and had a good time climbing on my large'est, and showing me they haul of easter eggs, not that I got any D'oh, they have a bigger sweat tooth than me.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 7, 2007)

mmmm....looking good BWL...and I'm not talking about the donuts.


----------



## love dubh (Sep 8, 2007)

bigwideland said:


> It a warm spring day and I love to eat donuts out on my back deck area, :eat2:



Is that blue in the background a lake outside your house? WOW. That is BEAUTIFUL. You couldn't get anything like that in the US, unless you make a billion dollars.

And the subject, well, that goes without saying. I concur on the longer hair, too. 'Tis lovely.


----------



## bigwideland (Sep 8, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Is that blue in the background a lake outside your house? WOW. That is BEAUTIFUL. You couldn't get anything like that in the US, unless you make a billion dollars.
> 
> 
> I wish , it is fanny other have said that as well, about a body of water, no I have a blue shade cloth on the outside and the blue is the Australia Sky, very blue down under I am told compared to other part of the world from vistors to oz. As for the billion bucks , yep that is true as well, in fact the a very average home on the sea in Melb willl be about 2+ million, Sydney 4+ million and Area of Queensland 10,20,40 million depending on location. About two years back I look at a run down Queenslander style home on the beach just south of Noosa Head, on about 700 sq meters of land, quite small, 5 million, you out then have to remove the house and build something to live in.
> ...


----------



## bigwideland (Sep 8, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Is that blue in the background a lake outside your house? WOW. That is BEAUTIFUL. You couldn't get anything like that in the US, unless you make a billion dollars.
> 
> And the subject, well, that goes without saying. I concur on the longer hair, too. 'Tis lovely.




Well, it not all bad if I drive for 5 minutes, this is my local beach, looking up the beach at a place I like to catch a meal now and again, not bad eh.


If I go a bit more this is a nice stop as well for a dip. 

View attachment image0007.jpg


View attachment image0005.jpg


----------



## bigwideland (Sep 8, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> mmmm....looking good BWL...and I'm not talking about the donuts.



I glad you like the pic, I love donuts so the pleasure was all mine. It is about time to dust of the BBQ and the bottom of my garden and give it a work out with some spare pork ribs, may be I will be inspire to take a few more pics ?


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 8, 2007)

Since you like donuts so much, BWL, I thought you might like this cartoon I put together.

Cheers,

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Toss1.jpg


----------



## SnapDragon (Sep 8, 2007)

This thread took an interesting turn. I have recently applied for a 3-year position in Australia. By the looks of things you can rent property fairly cheaply (at least compared to here in England) so if I did get it I'd be able to afford to let out my own house and still pay the mortgage.

And BWL, I hope you're a representative sample of Australian gentlemen... and I hope eating doughnuts on the patio is a popular activity there. Or maybe that's just wishful thinking.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Sep 8, 2007)

BWL you are so f***ing awesome :wubu: Thats all I can say right now :doh:


----------



## bigwideland (Sep 8, 2007)

SnapDragon said:


> This thread took an interesting turn. I have recently applied for a 3-year position in Australia. By the looks of things you can rent property fairly cheaply (at least compared to here in England) so if I did get it I'd be able to afford to let out my own house and still pay the mortgage.
> 
> And BWL, I hope you're a representative sample of Australian gentlemen... and I hope eating doughnuts on the patio is a popular activity there. Or maybe that's just wishful thinking.
> 
> -SnapDragon.



The rental market in melbourne in tight, very low numbers of homes available and lots of people needing rentals, so it must be tough in england or are wages higher as well to of set the cost? If you come to Melbourne drop me an email, be nice to meet someone from online at least once.

Well I would like to say I am, but I most likely the fattest bloke for a few miles from my house, I have seen a lady on a regular basis at the shops that if far far bigger, but not so in the male department.


----------



## bigwideland (Sep 8, 2007)

Skinny_FFA said:


> BWL you are so f***ing awesome :wubu: Thats all I can say right now :doh:



That good enough for me, I always think if you have a talent develop it, if you have success share it.


----------



## bigwideland (Sep 8, 2007)

RVGleason said:


> Since you like donuts so much, BWL, I thought you might like this cartoon I put together.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> RV :eat1:



I have to say RV we can not doubt your lateral thinking or creativity, another good job,


----------



## bigwideland (Mar 6, 2009)

Snapdragon,

Did you ever make it to Australia?




SnapDragon said:


> This thread took an interesting turn. I have recently applied for a 3-year position in Australia. By the looks of things you can rent property fairly cheaply (at least compared to here in England) so if I did get it I'd be able to afford to let out my own house and still pay the mortgage.
> 
> And BWL, I hope you're a representative sample of Australian gentlemen... and I hope eating doughnuts on the patio is a popular activity there. Or maybe that's just wishful thinking.
> 
> -SnapDragon.


----------



## kinkykitten (Mar 9, 2009)

bigwideland said:


> It a warm spring day and I love to eat donuts out on my back deck area, :eat2:



Oh my...... :smitten: :eat2:


----------



## bigwideland (Mar 13, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Oh my...... :smitten: :eat2:



This was a very old thread, I am a bit bigger now. Add another 15% and you get the idea, those black shorts can not get around my belly at all now.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 13, 2009)

OOH MY! IS IT HOT IN HERE?I need a very cold shower!!!!!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Mar 14, 2009)

bigwideland said:


> This was a very old thread, I am a bit bigger now. Add another 15% and you get the idea, those black shorts can not get around my belly at all now.



Don't tease us and not provide pictures!! xP


----------



## Tracii (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes more pics of that hot body BWL.


----------



## bigwideland (Apr 7, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Yes more pics of that hot body BWL.



I am working on means to get pic onto the site, give I have no PC and are using a public PC, it has many restriction, I have loaded pic at work and and got them to a postable size, if I get onto a mem stick that should work. So we will see. But to tease is also good.


----------



## kinkykitten (Apr 17, 2009)

bigwideland said:


> This was a very old thread, I am a bit bigger now. Add another 15% and you get the idea, those black shorts can not get around my belly at all now.



:blink::shocked: oh wow! :blush:


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 6, 2009)

Just wondering if BWL will be posting any new pics soon. 

RV :eat1:


----------



## SnapDragon (Sep 9, 2009)

bigwideland said:


> Snapdragon,
> 
> Did you ever make it to Australia?



'fraid not. But nice to see you're still around these boards. ;-)


----------

